# Anabol cycle



## hollis (Apr 7, 2005)

I am just preparing to start an Anabol cycle has anyone got any advice on dosage? Also at say 25mg per day is my liver under strain and if so is there anything i can take to reduce this. I am 6.3 and 260lbs at present lean.

Many thanks


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What's your cycle history?


----------



## Canadianmuscle (Jan 25, 2005)

ya thats looks good. id bump it up to 30mg a day personally. take milk thistle everyday for the liver. after scycle run standard pct.


----------



## hollis (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys for the advice, my history has been patchy, no juice for around 3 years due to injury, used to stack naposim with test with no problems running around 40mg per day. Looking forward to kick starting again. Do you have any advice on ramping up to the 35mg per day max or should i go straight in on that dosage?

I guess that the milk thistle will help take away the toxins...?

Respect

Hollis


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You might want to throw in some ALA, Anabol is pretty hard on the liver...


----------



## hollis (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi again Jock, Whats ALA and where can i get it?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

ALA stands for Alpha Lipoic Acid and it is a powerful anti-oxidant you can buy it from most online pharmacists.

jock


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I would start with 35 mg a day and just run it at that dose for the whole cycle... 6-8 weeks dont forget to have nolva on hand and ala is good stuff... try to get the 500mg tabs/caps if you can save on the amount of tabs/caps you have to take...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> I would start with 35 mg a day and just run it at that dose for the whole cycle... 6-8 weeks dont forget to have nolva on hand and ala is good stuff... try to get the 500mg tabs/caps if you can save on the amount of tabs/caps you have to take...


bump that


----------



## hollis (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, what is NOLVA?


----------



## Canadianmuscle (Jan 25, 2005)

hollis said:


> Thanks guys, what is NOLVA?


uh oh. do some reading first man. novla is an anti-estrogen that helps get rid of gyno or prevent it. its also used in pct. do some reading first and if you have any questions just ask someone.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree with last post, you can't start a cycle without a decent understanding of the steroid you are taking and the medications you will need to prevent its side effects.

Get reading bro!!

Jock


----------



## nomore1324 (Jan 15, 2005)

yes pct, run milk thistle for sure, three a day if i were you, sometimes i even take 5.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The top three most important things when taking gear is (and in order)

1) Research

2) Research

3) RESEARCH..!!!!

Use the search function and do LOTS of reading...


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh I don't know, man, I think number 2 should go before number 1!! 

Agree with Phantom here.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

u gotta resurch before doing any cycle im doing the same cycle and i read for months before doing it im 4 days in at 25 mg so far so good mucsles are harder and i look more pump lovin it so far


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

solja said:


> u gotta resurch before doing any cycle im doing the same cycle and i read for months before doing it im 4 days in at 25 mg so far so good mucsles are harder and i look more pump lovin it so far


You *gotta *check the dates. im sure hes done his research or cycle. the thread is years old.

:lol:


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> You *gotta *check the dates. im sure hes done his research or cycle. the thread is years old.
> 
> :lol:


pmsl


----------

